# Wine Forum



## chefnaterock (Jan 4, 2009)

I noticed that there is a forum for bevs, but I didn't see one devoted to wine.  I thought it might be a good idea to have a wine forum for those of us helplessly in love with food and wine pairing, making wine, etc.  What do you think?


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 4, 2009)

Great idea!  Count me in. I'm  a 'merlot' person but always looking for something different and to learn more.


----------



## sattie (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm just learning about wines, prefer champange.... but hey, why not?  Could be a sub forum off the Beverages forum.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 4, 2009)

There is already an alcoholic beverages forum. I think that wine would fit nicely into that one.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 4, 2009)

I've done some magnificent pairings at home; and am always interested in discussing and surely learning more.


----------



## sattie (Jan 4, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> I've done some magnificent pairings at home; and am always interested in discussing and surely learning more.


 
Ohhhh... see, now that is what I would love to know!!!!  Someone please help me pair a wine with my food!  I really see potential in having such a forum.


----------



## Alix (Jan 4, 2009)

Message received, we will talk about it and let you know.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 4, 2009)

sattie said:


> Ohhhh... see, now that is what I would love to know!!!!  Someone please help me pair a wine with my food!  I really see potential in having such a forum.



Sattie, we already talk about that whenever someone has a question, OR has come up with a great pairing.  Do we need a whole forum for that?


----------



## sattie (Jan 4, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Sattie, we already talk about that whenever someone has a question, OR has come up with a great pairing. Do we need a whole forum for that?


 
Well, now that you put it like that, no.  But what I am trying to say that there are so many aspects to wine itself, I can see where a dedicated forum would be useful.  Just my opinion.  I'm shuttin up now.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2009)

It is being discussed.  You never know what we might come up with.  Since I work in a boutique-type wine shop I've got my own "opinion"


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 4, 2009)

Love wine... not realy knowledgeable. A forum maybe sometimes a seperate forum can encourage discussion but sometimes it makes things too dissapated.

Some good wine advice and thoughs always appreciated.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 4, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> It is being discussed.  You never know what we might come up with.  Since I work in a boutique-type wine shop I've got my own "opinion"



Elf... are you in Asheville?  You don't work with Dave Erickson, do you?  That would be _tooooooo_ funny!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2009)

No, not Asheville...Hickory.  So...who is Dave Erickson?


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 4, 2009)

he's a long-time friend who relocated to Asheville about 4 years ago and works  in a boutique wine shop there.  He used to work at Marty's in Brookline MA.  Also a Jazz guitarist.

We love to exchange wine notes, stories and digs.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2009)

That would have been quite a coincidence!!  LOL  

I still have a bottle of '04 Rosella's Vineyard Vision Cellars, PN to drink - - - care to join me?


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 4, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> That would have been quite a coincidence!!  LOL
> 
> I still have a bottle of '04 Rosella's Vineyard Vision Cellars, PN to drink - - - care to join me?



I'll be right there!    You know I'm their Ex-Officio Winery Chef....


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> I'll be right there!    You know I'm their Ex-Officio Winery Chef....


I knew something like that - just knew you cooked for Mac when he's "in town".


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 4, 2009)

I do that, too!


----------



## GB (Jan 4, 2009)

We have decided to give this a shot. I have created a new sub forum under the Beverages forum. It is called The Wine Cellar. It will be up as a trial. If it does not get a lot of activity then we will recombine any threads that are in it back into the alcohol sub forum that already exists so get in there and start posting


----------



## Glorie (Jan 4, 2009)

I think this is a great idea!  I cook with wine a lot )


----------



## Seven S (Jan 4, 2009)

sattie said:


> I really see potential in having such a forum.



Thanks for seeing the potential in it...  I will be hanging out at the new WINE CELLAR!!


----------



## Seven S (Jan 4, 2009)

GB said:


> We have decided to give this a shot. I have created a new sub forum under the Beverages forum. It is called The Wine Cellar.




AWESOME!!  Thanks!!


----------



## rjx (Jan 4, 2009)

I voted YES


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2009)

rjx said:


> I voted YES



And so did we - now get over there! The Wine Cellar


----------



## sattie (Jan 4, 2009)

Seven S said:


> Thanks for seeing the potential in it... I will be hanging out at the new WINE CELLAR!!


 
Thanks... looking forward to learning something about wine!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 4, 2009)

Heading there now.. need some advice on a good wine for Ribeye's or Delmonico steaks....


----------



## JMediger (Jan 5, 2009)

Whoo hoo!  Thanks for setting it up!


----------



## chefnaterock (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome!


----------

